# Good first exotic mammal?



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a dog, a rabbit and a hamster but I want to get something a bit more exotic. I'd be willing to put in all the research, buy any appropriate cages, pens etc that it needs.

I want something fairly willing to be handled and interacted with
Must not be too high prey drive if any for the rabbit's sake
Size of cage isn't really an issue I could probably stretch to a large flight aviary or something is necessary
Size of animal again not much of an issue
Must be fairly easy for a beginner to handle

I was thinking about a fennec fox but I'm guessing a really really bad idea with a free range house rabbit


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I have a dog, a rabbit and a hamster but I want to get something a bit more exotic. I'd be willing to put in all the research, buy any appropriate cages, pens etc that it needs.
> 
> I want something fairly willing to be handled and interacted with
> Must not be too high prey drive if any for the rabbit's sake
> ...


 
Hi 

I was thinking of posting the exact same question!

Id love another pet, something i havnt had before! im thinking APH or maybe chipmunks!

Will see if anyone posts any more ideas though!


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I do love APH's so they're a possibility


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fennecs are pretty few and far between in the UK, so good luck with that one! *lol*

How about a short tailed opossum? They're great little critters!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I was guessing it would be hard to get a fennec and with Leo I didn't want to take the chance.
I'll have a look at short tailed opposums


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

yea fennec's i think are for very expierenced keepers, but Short tailed oppusums are darlings! that was what i was going to surgest they are lovley! or even something like chipmunks or even a chinchilla then go up the exoctic chain lol. i really like ground squirells but i dont think theeir tame... but very cute! LOL


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Opposums are very cute and from what I've read seem fairly easy to keep so maybe. Chipmunks are also a possibility


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Opposums are very cute and from what I've read seem fairly easy to keep so maybe. Chipmunks are also a possibility


 yes :flrt: i really want a STO :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Do you know any good sites/books on proper care of them?


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Do you know any good sites/books on proper care of them?


 sadly no i dont, when i researched them i looked throught the web on millions of care sheets, but i was planning to get some books and my friend used to own one. maybe look for some books on amazon or somthing : victory: or find some people on here to give u there personal opinion ?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There is some good info in Neil's website (kodakira on here). I got my Annie off him

Debonaire Exotic Animals​


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll have a look on his site thank you


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not a problem


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

No kind of fox is a good first time exotic. They really do take up ALL of your time and money. They also need allot of care and attention.
I think flying squirrels are quite good as a first time exotic though, I have two who are lovely and like to sleep in pockets, hoods and sleeves:flrt:.
-
Elina


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah I think it was more they're so cute but I realised pretty quickly it wasn't a good idea. I don't know anything about flying squirrels


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

orangutan


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Spencer95 said:


> orangutan


:whistling2: hmm yeah ok very constructive :whistling2:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

fine then get a richardson ground squirel


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've never heard of those


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Spencer95 said:


> fine then get a richardson ground squirel


 
yes seems a lil more realistic :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Well this is what they look like, or at least mine do hehe:




















Information on all kinds of squirrels can be found at:
http://thesquirrelboard.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=4

Hope this helps!
-
Elina


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

Elina said:


> Well this is what they look like, or at least mine do hehe:
> image
> 
> image
> ...


 OMG sooo cute :flrt::flrt::flrt:
are they friendly? and tame? 
i think i just feel inlove!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes Titch and Fedex are friendly and tame they were not so much when I first got them in November '09 but now they are really friendly.

If you get them when they are young they are more tame as they grow up around you but I think that can be said for all exotics more or less.
They are really fun to watch when they are gliding around and hiding food, also really cute when they eat as they sit and hold their food in their little hands.:flrt:

Both of my squirrels like to be carried around the house and their favourite game is gliding down our stairs, landing on myself or my partner and then to be carried up to the top again fun for all the family!
-
Elina

(More photos of mine at http://www.exotickeepersforum.co.uk...9&t=1600&p=17934&hilit=flying+squirrel#p17934)


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

They're so cute :flrt:. How easy are they to keep? Your foxes are beautiful too


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks hun!

They are actually pretty easy to keep.
Here is a care guide (not written by me but one I read before getting mine):
http://exotickeepersforum.co.uk/upload/Southern_Flying_Squirrel_1.pdf

-
Elina


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

They sound like great pets especially the bit about the close bonding with their people. Is it just one person they bond to?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Well Titch likes me most and Fedex likes my partner the most. Fedex is still happy to play with me or my daughter and Titch will cuddle anyone with an empty pocket.
I think it depends on the squirrel at the end of the day.
-
Elina


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

what type of squirels are they?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww I love STO's but quite hard to get hold of at the moment.

How about Pygmy Hedgehogs? They are adorable and fairly easy to look after.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Elina said:


> Well this is what they look like, or at least mine do hehe:
> image
> 
> image
> ...


Ahhhhh they are so cute!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

omg where do you get these flying squirrels...I think i am in love!


----------



## MRS.LooneyTune (Apr 14, 2009)

Awwww are the flying squrriel care a bit like sugar glider care?? x


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

It looks like they're easier than sugar gliders which I wouldn't get because they stress out too easily and at some point the animal might have to move to the US with me. I wouldn't put one on a plane.

So many choices I think it's between STO's, flying squirrels and maybe an aph.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

From what I have been told Sugar gliders are quite loud and messy where as flying squirrels are not.

I got mine from a guy on this forum (will see if I can find his info to see if he has anymore). I think New world exotics has some.

-
Elina


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

Elina said:


> From what I have been told Sugar gliders are quite loud and messy where as flying squirrels are not.
> 
> I got mine from a guy on this forum (will see if I can find his info to see if he has anymore). I think New world exotics has some.
> 
> ...



Hi Elina,

Your squirrels are gorgeous - what cage do you house them in? :flrt:
Fiona
x


----------



## jemmawigg (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, friend of mine has a STO & shes lovely & fairly easy to look after but wordof warning they can be territorial of there little houses but the trick is Locusts! this helps get them out! :gasp:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> Hi Elina,
> 
> Your squirrels are gorgeous - what cage do you house them in? :flrt:
> Fiona
> x


 
Mine have a room to themselves but also a http://www.ideas-4-pets.com/berlin-parrot-cage-by-montana-sky-p-746.html?zenid=4ni2herpqjgp0ok7in516uj182 which I am moving them into ready for when I move to a smaller house.

-
Elina


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Flying Squirrels are much easier to care for than Sugar Gliders (I have both) in my opinion. :2thumb:


----------

